# Rudy (and DKV) playoff updates



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'll try and update/bump this after all of DKV's games in the ACB Playoffs.

Game 1 of DKV vs Girona just finished, and it was a rather easy win for DKV 85 - 72. The game was 74 - 50 after 3 quarters and DKV let their bench run almost all of the 4th quarter.

Here's the boxscore: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52308.php

Rudy only played 19:51 minutes and put up: 22pts (2/6 2pt, 3/8 3pt, 9/10 ft), 4 assists, 2 rebounds, and 1 steal

I'll edit an update with the video highlights of the game when they're up on ACBTV.

Video: http://acbtv.acb.com/video/652

I mentioned it in another thread but, Marc Gasol of Girona edged out Rudy for MVP of the regular season in the ACB. I'm hoping for a decisive sweep by DKV and Rudy to make a point, and this game was a pretty good start.

----------------------------------

Game 2 of DKV vs Girona in the books, DKV lost 83-91. Girona's Marc Gasol had a huge game of 25pts, 10rebs, 8ast while Rudy struggled with his shot all game. I couldn't get a live feed for this game but kept an eye on the live boxscore, DKV lead by 1pt at the half and even after being outscored in the 3rd by 6pts had cut Girona's lead down to 2pts with less than 3 minutes to go. 

The final game of the series is the 20th at home for DKV, where they only lost 2 regular season games with Rudy in the line up. And of Note, the #1 seed Real Madrid was eliminated yesterday by Unicaja, which means if DKV advances they will hold home court advantage for the rest of the playoffs.

Boxscore: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52312.php

Rudy- Minutes-32:34, 10pts (2/5 2pt, 2/9 3pt, 0/1 FT), 4 assists, 2 rebounds, 3 steals

Video- http://acbtv.acb.com/video/659

----------------------------

Game 3 is over and DKV has moved on to the 2nd round of the playoffs with an 86 - 75 victory over Girona and Marc Gasol. The game was tied 59 - 59 at the beginning of the 4th quarter but Rudy went off for 14 of his 24 points with 2 assists in the 4th alone to help lift his team to the 2nd round.

Boxscore: http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52316.php

Rudy: Mins-29:53, 24pts (3/6 2pt, 3/5 3pt, 9/10 FT), 6 assists, 1 rebound, 2 steals, and 1 block

Highlights: http://acbtv.acb.com/video/664

With this DKV now moves on to face AXA F.C. Barcelona in the 2nd round, DKV has home court advantage and these teams split the series 1-1 in the regular season with both teams winning at home.

----------------------

Game 1 of DKV vs AXA just finished, DKV lost 90 - 93 after having come back from as much as a 14pts hole in the 4th quarter, besides Jerome Moiso DKV didn't have much help for Rudy most of the game. But Rudy lead the comeback with 11pts in the 4th quarter, 9pts of which came from going 9/10 from the FT line. But it wasn't enough, and down 3 with 5 seconds remaining Rudy missed a 3pt attempt that could have sent the game into overtime.

Boxscore- http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52320.php

Rudy- Mins-34:13, 30pts (4/7 2pt, 4/11 3pt, 10/12 FT), 5 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals

Highlights- http://acbtv.acb.com/video/670

Next game is on the road Saturday the 24th, and it's an elimination game. AXA FC Barcelona is a very good team (Top 8 Euroleague this past season) and finished right behind DKV at 3rd in the ACB regular season. The 3 game series make every game critical, but they also make it very hard to bounce back after a disappointment like DKV had in game 1 today.

--------------------------

Game 2 of AXA vs. DKV is over, and so is DKV's playoff run. Rudy and DKV lost 85 - 71, and Rudy had an abysmal game after injury. Here's what the after game article had to say about Rudy's injury and his play in the game afterwards-


> On the road remains the DKV Joventut, whose fantastic season finalizes without luck. The accumulation of exhaustion carried to the team to the limit and the rout in the first party and the harmful starter they weighed a lot. Also it was hard to lose to Rudy Fernández, injured in the elbow in a lack of Lakovic and that passed very unnoticed.
> ---
> The third room began with Lakovic and Mallet assuming the prominence and Rudy playing in pain: 57-54 after five vibrant minutes. Two free shots of Noel, surprising bet of Aíto after the rest, they adjusted to the maximum the electronic one (57-56).. but there finished the dark green recovery. A partial express train 7-0, culminated with triple of Basile, enlarged the possibilities culés (64-57).
> 
> Rudy continued very sore and for lack of 8:40, lined up the stool for an obliged rest of almost seven minutes. The DKV Joventut remained designed to find other ways toward the triumph, therefore the party rocked each time more in the hands blaugrana: 70-62 after two consecutive baskets of Fran Vázquez. Barton and Ricky emerged with quickly actions (70-66), but Ilyasova prompted again to its with a triple and Acker added two shots free: 75-66 upon entering the last five minutes.


http://www.acb.com/redaccion.php?id=49266

Boxscore- http://www.acb.com/fichas/LACB52322.php

Rudy- Mins-25:22, 9pts (3/4 2pt, 0/5 3pt, 3/3 FT), 0 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals

Video- (Update later)


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

Jayps15 said:


> I'll try and update/bump this after all of DKV's games in the ACB Playoffs.
> 
> Game 1 of DKV vs Girona just finished, and it was a rather easy win for DKV 85 - 72. The game was 74 - 50 after 3 quarters and DKV let their bench run almost all of the 4th quarter.
> 
> ...


Pedestrian numbers for Rudy. He better shape up if wants a whiff of the NBA.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Balian said:


> Pedestrian numbers for Rudy. He better shape up if wants a whiff of the NBA.


Yeah, more than a point a minute really blows.


----------



## whatsmyname (Jul 6, 2007)

thank you i really enjoy these updates


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

Balian said:


> Pedestrian numbers for Rudy. He better shape up if wants a whiff of the NBA.


For real, if he's only averaging 53 pts, 10 asts, and 2.5 stls per 48 mins we need to trade him.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Video highlights of the game is updated in the 1st post.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

Ruddy added couple of blocks too, one is on the video, and its a very nice block.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Anyone know anything about Rudy's professional friendships? For example, he's said to be relatively close to Rodriguez. What about Calderon? What about some of the other NBA players who've spent time playing in Europe? How bummed is he likely to be if Rodriguez is moved this off-season and would bringing Calderon in help ease that (or be even a better situation) from his perspective?

It's not that I think Pritchard should be giving this a lot of weight when thinking about the roster but I _do_ think he should give it some and regardless, I'm interested.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey Jay, thank you for your updates. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Game 2 update up, vid will be up later.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Jayps15 said:


> I mentioned it in another thread but, Marc Gasol of Girona edged out Rudy for MVP of the regular season in the ACB. )



yeah and the griz got marc gasols rights...rumor is they are tryin to bring him over


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Jayps15 said:


> Game 2 update up, vid will be up later.


DKV loses, Rudy has a pretty bad game.

box score

2/9 from three was bad for him. Worse is only one free throw.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Game 3 update up, Rudy and DKV move on to the 2nd round.

I'll edit in an update with highlights when they're up.


----------



## HAAK72 (Jun 18, 2007)

dwood615 said:


> yeah and the griz got marc gasols rights...rumor is they are tryin to bring him over


The Griz = The Lakers???


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks like Rudy had a nice game. 24 points/6 assists in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

HAAK72 said:


> The Griz = The Lakers???


The Lakers drafted Marc Gasol in the last draft, but traded his rights along with Kwame Brown etc. etc. for Pau Gasol. It was a brother for brother trade.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Fork said:


> Looks like Rudy had a nice game. 24 points/6 assists in about 30 minutes.


:clap:
:cheers:
:yay:
:clap:

RIP CITY RUDY!


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Fork said:


> Looks like Rudy had a nice game. 24 points/6 assists in about 30 minutes.


Some Rudy at the end of the video. Showing a little bit of handle.

http://acbtv.acb.com/video/664


----------



## Nate Dogg (Oct 20, 2006)

It will interesting how much Pritchard is watching these playoffs. Under the rookie salary cap Rudy will be making bare minimum the first year. 


> But Fernandez can make only $873,200 his first season with the Blazers under the NBA’s rookie pay scale. He could make four to five times that in Europe next season, but Portland execs are optimistic that Fernandez, 23, will pass up the big money to give the NBA a try.


Thats from the Portland Tribute.
http://www.portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=121096772986514600


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Nate Dogg said:


> It will interesting how much Pritchard is watching these playoffs. Under the rookie salary cap Rudy will be making bare minimum the first year.
> 
> Thats from the Portland Tribute.
> http://www.portlandtribune.com/sports/story.php?story_id=121096772986514600


That $873,200 number isn't accurate at all, first of all it's for the #24 pick last year when in fact Rudy gets paid like the #24 pick this year($903,400 base). Secondly, and more importantly, is that both those numbers are the rookie scale base salary and I can't remember a player signing for the base in the last few years. That number is negotiable and can go either up or down by as much as 20%, most are just signed for the max because even that is low compared to non rookie contracts. So in fact Rudy can, and probably will, sign for $1,084,080 as a starting salary. It's still not great and it's not as much as he could easily be making in Europe, but at least it's accurate.


----------



## pablinho (Sep 8, 2006)

DKV just lost first game of semifinalvs vs Barcelona (90-93), Rudy added 30 points 8/18 FG 10/12 FT 5 assists. Great game by Ilyasova (15 points 15 rebounds)


If DKV loses next saturday, that might be the last game of Rudy with DKV.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

pablinho said:


> DKV just lost first game of semifinalvs vs Barcelona (90-93), Rudy added 30 points 8/18 FG 10/12 FT 5 assists. Great game by Ilyasova (15 points 15 rebounds)
> 
> 
> If DKV loses next saturday, that might be the last game of Rudy with DKV.


Oh man ...Rudy Choker ...what was wrong with him?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

pablinho said:


> DKV just lost first game of semifinalvs vs Barcelona (90-93), Rudy added 30 points 8/18 FG 10/12 FT 5 assists. Great game by Ilyasova (15 points 15 rebounds)
> 
> 
> If DKV loses next saturday, that might be the last game of Rudy with DKV.


^^^ Yep, I was editing in that update when you posted.

I'm sort of torn on the ACB's 3 game playoff series, it makes each game so important and the games/atmosphere are wonderful for basketball fans. But a close loss like this at home for DKV is sooooo hard to come back from. The 1st round saw it too when Unicaja upset Real Madrid big time at home and Madrid just couldn't pull it out on the road in game 2... so exciting but sometimes I'd like to see longer series.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Balian said:


> Oh man ...Rudy Choker ...what was wrong with him?


I certainly wouldn't call what Rudy did choking, down 65 - 76 with less than 7 minutes to play Rudy went on a great run scoring 11 of the teams 19 points, along with an assist for 2pts(so having a hand in 13 of 19 points) leading DKV back to within 84 - 85. He couldn't hit the game tying 3 but his 4th quarter, and entire game really, was great.


----------



## frozen_hamburger (May 12, 2008)

Rudy's season is officially over. DKV Joventut was just eliminated in the semifinal round by AXA Barcelona 85-71. Rudy's team fell behind something like 22-3 in the first quarter and fought within 1 in the third quarter. It wasn't a good game for Rudy, he finished with 9pts on 3-9 shooting in 25mins, he hurt his left arm in a 2nd quarter collision with a Barca player, and wasn't a factor most of the game. I guess he can talk about what he wants to do next season openly now, but losing both games in a a best-of-three format was probably not the way he wants to leave with. Hopefully we'll hear more from him the next couple weeks.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rudy and DKV lost to AXA FC Barcelona this afternoon, ending their run in the ACB playoffs.

Rudy's final playoff averages:

28:23 mpg, 19.0 ppg(2pt-50.0%, 3pt-31.6%, FT-86.1%), 3.8 apg, 3.4 topg, 2.4 rpg, 2 spg, 0.8 bpg


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks sad for rudy but happy for the team.


----------



## drinking_rogue (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, that sucks for Rudy and DKV but now he can start thinking about being a Blazer.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

This means Rudy can opt out of his current contract and sign a contract with the Blazers ...if he desires to do so.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

good now he can get healthy and be ready for training camp.


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> good now he can get healthy and be ready for training camp.


Don't forget about the summer Olympics, the Spanish team should be one of the top teams in the field this year so Rudy should be playing well into the competition.


----------

